#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Άδειες σε δημόσιο έργο

## milt

τίθεται θέμα αδειών σε δημόσιο έργο.....??? συγκεκριμένα Ο.Τ.Α.

πέρα από οδοποιία που τυχόν πρέπει να ενημερώσεις την τροχαία........αν ξέρεις κάποιος ας μας πει και αυτή την διαδικασία.....

πχ, οικοδομικά σε συντήρηση αθλητικού κέντρου δήμου στα ανοιχτά γήπεδα και στο κλειστό γυμναστήριο......

χρειάζεται κάποια άδεια και από ποιόν ................????....δεν νομίζω...????

βέβαια στις διακηρύξεις λέει γενικότερα στα τιμολόγια μελέτης τι περιλαμβάνεται στις τιμές του:

Οι δαπάνες έκδοσης αδειών για λογαριασμό του κυρίου του έργου, κάθε είδους εργασιών από τις αρμόδιες Δημόσιες Επιχειρήσεις, Πολεοδομία ή και τους Οργανισμούς Κοινής Ωφέλείας (Δ.Ε.Κ.Ο. ή Ο.Κ.Ω.) εκτός αν περιγράφεται διαφορετικά στα τεύχη δημοπράτησης.

παράδειγμα..??

----------


## Xάρης

> πέρα από οδοποιία που τυχόν πρέπει να ενημερώσεις την τροχαία........αν ξέρεις κάποιος ας μας πει και αυτή την διαδικασία.....


Υποβάλλεις αίτηση στην Τροχαία με θέμα: 
"_Έγκριση προσωρινών μέτρων ρύθμισης κυκλοφορίας σε αστική οδό και χορήγηση άδειας εργασιών_"
Το "αστική" το αλλάζεις αναλόγως της περίπτωσής σου.
Η αίτηση πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από:
α) τεχνική έκθεση και
β) τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα με αποτύπωση των εφαρμοζόμενων μέτρων.

Η σχετική νομοθεσία είναι η εξής:
Ν.2696/1999, άρθρο 52, §2 "Περί Κυρώσεως του Κ.Ο.Κ.", όπως τροποποιήθηκε με τον Ν.3542/2007, άρθρο 46, "Τροποποιήσεις διατάξεων του Κ.Ο.Κ."Υπουργική Απόφαση Αριθμ. ΔΜΕΟ/Ο/613 (ΦΕΚ.905/Β΄/20.05.2011) "Έγκριση: 1) Οδηγιών Μελετών Οδικών Έργων Κατακόρυφης Σήμανσης Αυτοκινητοδρόμων (ΟΜΟΕ β’ ΚΣΑ), 2) Προδιαγραφών και Οδηγιών Σήμανσης Εκτελούμενων Έργων (ΟΜΟΕ β’ ΣΕΕΟ)."

----------

milt

----------


## milt

σε λοιπά έργα οικοδομικά σε δημοτικά κτίρια δεν απαιτείται τίποτα δηλαδή.........??

αυτό που με ανησυχεί στην δική μου περίπτωση είναι ότι απαιτείται αμμοβολή σε εξωτερικό χώρο μέσα σε αθλητικές εγκαταστασεις άρα θα γίνει ενας χαμός με την άμμο-σκονη και φοβάμαι μην τεθεί θέμα με την γύρω γειτονια αν και υπάρχει απόσταση, σε κάθε περίπτωση θέλω να είμαι όσο προβλεπόμενος γίνεται..

----------

